# kernel documentation



## wolffnx (Mar 29, 2018)

hello to everyone, i'm looking for kernel src documentation,the point is to modify the kernel src in some minor things like the behaviour of booting
with the /boot.config with the 
	
	



```
-nmq
```
option , to show only a personalized text ..etc, things like that


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2018)

This has nothing to do with the kernel, it all happens _before_ the kernel is loaded. 

boot.config(5), boot(8), loader(8) and loader.conf(5).

Handbook: Chapter 12. The FreeBSD Booting Process


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 29, 2018)

SirDice said:


> This has nothing to do with the kernel, it all happens _before_ the kernel is loaded.
> 
> boot.config(5), boot(8), loader(8) and loader.conf(5).
> 
> Handbook: Chapter 12. The FreeBSD Booting Process



Thanks


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 29, 2018)

But my question is, for example,
If i dont want to the kernel show messages during boot(make silent boot) , i have to modify the kernel source not? Beyond there is already  a option for this


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 29, 2018)

juan9182 said:


> If i dont want to the kernel show messages during boot(make silent boot) , i have to modify the kernel source not? Beyond there is already  a option for this


You'd probably want to add boot_mute="" to /boot/loader.conf.

Anyway, you ask a good question I think. The answer is a bit complicated because the boot process covers many different settings.

First and foremost: always check the manpages. So `man loader.conf` will point you to loader.conf(5) which tells you more about the more basic options. Step two: study the default settings. This is the exact reason why you should never change anything within a defaults directory but instead overrule options.

But yeah, if you look into /boot/defaults/loader.conf you'll find a whole lot of options which you can use. This is how I found out about the mute option above myself.

Then also important: the SEE ALSO sections in the manpages. If you check the above manualpage for loader.conf you'll automatically be pointed to boot(8) which in its turn will mention boot options such as -m (mute console). These options are meant to be used within the boot menu but as shown above can also be configured yourself.

And finally you'll also find loader(8), loader.4th(8) and of course rc.conf(5).

So yeah; the answer is basically a combination of manual pages, their SEE ALSO sections and the default directory. You'll notice that most options are already available


----------



## Sensucht94 (Mar 30, 2018)

juan9182 said:


> But my question is, for example,
> If i dont want to the kernel show messages during boot(make silent boot) , i have to modify the kernel source not? Beyond there is already  a option for this



Indeed FreeBSD's rc is quite verbose per default, I can figure this is related to FreeBSD being mainly a Server OS. I'm used to send some core services' stdout | stderr to /dev/null and silence booting process a bit. vermaden has just posted quite the thorough and easy to follow how-to about how to achieve a similar result, see Thread HOWTO FreeBSD Desktop Part 1 Simplified-Boot.65346. Personally I do the same for powerd(8) and IPFW(8) which are quite verbose, but you can do similarly with practically anything else (ntpd, pf, smartd, ftpd, moused...). Also I've noticed that boot time is 1/3 to 1/2 faster if running a custom kernel which includes only needed drivers, as FreeBSD has again a lot of Server-oriented stuff built-in GENERIC by default.Try also disabling anything unneeded and set `boot_mute=YES` in /boot/loader.conf for a FreeBSD splash screen at the time when loader loads the kernel and before rc to start reading /etc/rc.conf


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 2, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> You'd probably want to add boot_mute="" to /boot/loader.conf.
> 
> Anyway, you ask a good question I think. The answer is a bit complicated because the boot process covers many different settings.
> 
> ...



yes,i have read the default files, there is a lot of options and thinks to make a faster boot(in userland)
/etc/defaults/rc.conf

and for the /boot/loader.conf also has a lot of useful options

*-m (mute console)*

yes,very usefull, the last time i'use it ,there is a nice splash boot monochrome image(in amd64 arq)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/splash-screen-by-default-on.60265

and this take me to "how?" "where i can change this to only show a text that say booting.." etc

this is one reason i  love FreeBSD, everything is there,to change it,improve it , the rabbit hole is deep as you want
it to be


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 2, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> Indeed FreeBSD's rc is quite verbose per default, I can figure this is related to FreeBSD being mainly a Server OS. I'm used to send some core services' stdout | stderr to /dev/null and silence booting process a bit. vermaden has just posted quite the thorough and easy to follow how-to about how to achieve a similar result, see Thread HOWTO FreeBSD Desktop Part 1 Simplified-Boot.65346. Personally I do the same for powerd(8) and IPFW(8) which are quite verbose, but you can do similarly with practically anything else (ntpd, pf, smartd, ftpd, moused...). Also I've noticed that boot time is 1/3 to 1/2 faster if running a custom kernel which includes only needed drivers, as FreeBSD has again a lot of Server-oriented stuff built-in GENERIC by default.Try also disabling anything unneeded and set `boot_mute=YES` in /boot/loader.conf for a FreeBSD splash screen at the time when loader loads the kernel and before rc to start reading /etc/rc.conf




thanks for the link to the post of vermaden
for the servers i leave everything as is it , but for the desktop is very nice hace a setup like that

is not a easy task,but i'am more oriented to the kernel(in this thread)


----------

